# HCG to Increase Penis Size...



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Found this on another board...but wanted opinions. I dont believe it...but still.

"Males that are looking for more size - there. You dont have to pay some company hundreds of dollars to lie to you. I will write an hcg protocol that has been case studied to increase size in record time.

HCG IM monday, wednesday, friday at 1500-2000iu

At these amounts it will 'clog' receptors, but shortly after finishing treatment they are up-regulated

Ill site some studies shortly to show you guys some science behind this. Taken at a minimum of 8 weeks.

Here is some sited information on one of the many studies done on this method.

Penile growth is under androgenic control. Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) has a stimulatory effect on testicular steroidogenesis and penile growth. The purpose of this study was to evaluate the effect of hCG treatment on the gonadal response and penile growth in male idiopathic hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism (IHH) presenting with micropenis. A total of 20 IHH patients who met the criteria for micropenis were included in this study. hCG (1,500-2,000 IU) was administrated intramuscularly, 3 times per week, for 8 weeks. Basic laboratory and hormonal indexes (including serum testosterone and LH levels), penis length (flaccid and stretched), and testicular volume were measured before and 24 weeks after hCG treatment. The patients' mean age was 18.9 years (range, 12 to 24 years). The mean serum testosterone level was significantly increased after hCG treatment (baseline, 2, 4, 12, and 24 weeks: 0.90±1.35 ng/ml, 1.77±1.31 ng/ml, 3.74±2.24 ng/ml, 5.49±1.70 ng/ml, and 5.58±1.75 ng/ml, respectively; p<0.05). Mean penile length also increased significantly 24 weeks after treatment (flaccid length: from 3.39±1.03 cm to 5.14±1.39 cm; stretched length: from 5.41±1.43 cm to 7.45±1.70 cm; p<0.001). Mean testicular volumes increased significantly as well (left: from 5.45 cc to 6.83 cc; right: from 5.53 cc to 7.03 cc). There were no remarkable adverse effects of the hCG treatment. The hCG treatment increased the serum testosterone level, penile length, and testicular volume in IHH patients. Our results suggest that hCG treatment has a beneficial effect on gonadal function and penile growth in patients with IHH presenting with micropenis."

Opinions?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

you where looking how to enlarge your penis and found this???????


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

My opinion is that you must have a tiny penis to be searching for these kinds of things :lol:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

haha...no...its on another bbforum. Was in the articles section


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

If you are selling your collection of penis enlargers now you are using HCG, i'll buy them ! :thumb:


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

yeah at those dosages and regularity you will grow your cock and great pair of MOOBS to go with it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I swear this topic has come up before mate and Mars had the link to the study.

I'd hate to be described as having a micropenis - i'd be straight on the HCG haha!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you actually rEad that before posting it?

It's for poor bastards with the condition micro pennis... Or is this round about way of coming out?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

honestly...didnt read it. Just thought id post it.

Id be worried about gyno and water issues from that much hcg!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

do you have a micro penis? if yes..try it mate...start a log.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

my willys huuuuge :cool2:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The author of the article assumes that there is a single feedback loop on androgen production which is not true - testes have several including paracrine androgen and estrogen signalling.

If this were not the case, people would just skip the androgens and use hcg in huge quantities.

Even if the testes produced huge amounts org androgens, it would not alter the end point size of the penis, as whilst growth is triggered by androgens, it's size is not determined by them.

J


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

No wonder there's a shortage of hcg round my way lol


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Jokes aside... is this actually fact or fiction lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

This has to be a wind up!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Better off extending and jelqing for a novice, then jump on the chemical enhancement combined with advanced PE exercises for true alpha gains!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20102448


----------

